# Internet veikala atbalsts >  Apalvots vads un poga

## marcina

Gribētos uzzināt, vai Tevalo pārdod kaut kādu viendrāts apalvotu vadu (izolācija man nav vajadzīga) un, kāpēc šāda visparastākā podziņa maksā Ls 1.08 http://www.tevalo.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?artnr=35-657-51  ::

----------


## karloslv

eh, būtu daudz neprātojis un kātojis uz Latgalīti

----------


## marcina

Tā vien izskatās, ka kātošu   ::

----------


## Vinchi

podziņa maksā tik dārgi jo ir no ELFA kataloga.

vari nopirkt pa 0.04 Ls identisku no cita piegādātaja
http://www.tevalo.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?artnr=TACTSW-008

ja atrodi kādu produktu iesaku katīt visu katedoriju jo ir dažādi piegādātāji!

----------

